# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Bạn có biết biểu hiện đau ruột thừa như thế nào không?

## baosonbv

Bệnh đau ruột thừa sẽ rất nguy hiểm nếu như không được điều trị kịp thời. Đã không ít trường hợp bệnh nhân tử vong vì chủ quan không đến bệnh viện sớm. Hãy trang bị những kiến thức về căn bệnh này, đặc biệt là biểu hiện đau ruột thừa để tự bảo vệ bản thân và gia đình nhé.
1. Đau ruột thừa là gì?
Ruột thừa là một bộ phận nhỏ trong cơ thể, có vai trò trong hệ miễn dịch. Ruột thừa có một đầu kín, đầu còn lại thì được nối với manh tràng. Khi xác chất thải tích tụ, vi khuẩn phát triển có thể gây nên viêm ruột thừa. Viêm ruột thừa đa phần sẽ được điều trị bằng cách cắt ruột thừa. Đó được xem như là tình trạng y tế khẩn cấp, cần được điều trị càng sớm càng tốt nếu không sẽ rất nguy hiểm đến tính mạng.
Bệnh đau ruột thừa có thể xảy ra ở mọi đối tượng, không phân biệt nam nữ, độ tuổi. Bệnh diễn biến rất nhanh song lại rất giống với một số căn bệnh khác khiến cho bệnh nhân chủ quan. Nếu như phát hiện bệnh sớm thì việc điều trị cũng dễ dàng hơn, không ảnh hưởng nhiều đến sức khỏe của bệnh nhân sau này nên chúng ta cần biết biểu hiện đau ruột thừa như thế nào để kịp thời phát hiện.

>>>xem thêm:
rối loạn kinh nguyệt
Địa chỉ uy tín khám sức khỏe đi xuất khẩu lao động
2. Những biểu hiện bệnh đau ruột thừa
2.1. Cảm thấy đau bụng dữ dội
Dấu hiệu đầu tiên giúp chúng ta có thể nhận biết đau ruột thừa đó là cảm thấy đau bụng. Cơn đau ban đầu chỉ lâm râm quanh rốn sau đó xuất hiện những cơn đau dữ dội hơn lan rộng xuống bụng dưới bên phải. Một số ca bệnh nhân bị tử vong do nhầm lẫn với bệnh đau bụng thông thường dẫn đến vỡ ruột thừa, viêm nhiễm không cấp cứu kịp. Chính vì vậy, khi cảm thấy đau bụng dữ dội bên phải kèm các biểu hiện khác dưới đây giống với bệnh đau ruột thừa cần đến bệnh viện gấp.
2.2. Đi tiểu quá nhiều
Những người bị đau ruột thừa cũng đi tiểu nhiều hơn bình thường. Có khi vừa mới đi tiểu xong lại buồn đi tiểu nữa mặc dù trước đó không uống quá nhiều nước. Nguyên nhân do ruột thừa bị viêm, chèn ép xuống bàng quang khiến người bệnh lúc nào cũng buồn đi tiểu.
2.3. Cảm thấy chán ăn
Khi bị đau ruột thừa, bộ máy tiêu hóa cũng bị ảnh hưởng nên bạn sẽ cảm thấy chán ăn, không muốn ăn bất cứ thứ gì ngay cả món khoái khẩu hằng ngày của bạn. Nguyên nhân là do đau ruột thừa ức chế việc tạo hormone khiến bạn luôn cảm thấy chán ăn, thậm chí còn sợ hãi khi phải ăn. Tình trạng này kéo dài gây suy nhược cơ thể, nôn ói khó chịu.
2.4. Sốt cao kèm run rẩy
Hầu hết bệnh nhân đau ruột thừa đều bị sốt cao. Sốt cao nhưng cơ thể lại run rẩy, ớn lạnh. Tình trạng viêm ruột thừa lúc này đã khá nghiêm trọng. Bạn bị sốt là do cơ thể phản ứng lại với vết viêm nhiễm trong ruột thừa. Nếu như bạn cảm thấy đau bụng phải, chán ăn, sốt cao thì khả năng đó là biểu hiện đau ruột thừa nên hãy thật cẩn trọng nhé.
2.5. Co cứng thành bụng
Ban đầu khi mới bị viêm ruột thừa thì biểu hiện chỉ là đau râm ran nhưng sau một thời gian ngắn nữa bệnh nhân có thể cảm thấy co cứng thành bụng, kèm theo đó là những cơn đau bụng dữ dội hơn. Đến giai đoạn này mức độ nguy hiểm của bệnh đau ruột thừa đã rất lớn, ruột thừa có thể vỡ bất cứ lúc nào gây nguy hiểm đến tính mạng của bệnh nhân. Bệnh nhân cần phải đưa đến bệnh viện sớm để các bác sĩ can thiệp kịp thời bằng phương pháp y khoa.
Biểu hiện đau ruột thừa rất dễ nhầm lẫn với các bệnh tiêu hóa khác. Tuy nhiên, bạn đừng lo lắng bởi các bác sĩ có biện pháp xét nghiệm, chụp chiếu để chẩn đoán chính xác tình trạng bệnh mà bạn mắc phải. Khi phát hiện mình có một số biểu hiện của viêm ruột thừa tốt nhất hãy đến bệnh viện sớm nhé.
Để được tư vấn gói dịch vụ Nội soi - Ngoại khoa tại bệnh viện đa khoa Bảo Sơn và chương trình ưu đãi đặc biệt trong tháng, mẹ bầu vui lòng gọi tới *Tổng đài 1900 599 858* hoặc *Hotline 091 585 0770* để được tư vấn miễn phí.

----------

